# Bluetooth btpand failing between two FreeBSD hosts



## silicium (May 13, 2014)

Is anybody trying to use Bluetooth as a cheap WiFi replacement? I tried btpand() to share the uplink connection, bridging the Ethernet interface and tap0 created for btpand, between two hosts running 9.2-STABLE i386. In /etc/bluetooth, hosts and hcsecd.conf were edited with _bdaddr_ of devices found with `hccontrol Inquiry`, then I enabled hcsecd() and sdpd() in /etc/rc.conf. Each host can l2ping() the other. Then tap0 is created on both.

The BT server runs `btpand -d ubt0 -s NAP -i tap0`

The BT client finds the NAP server with sdpcontrol. It was to run `btpand -d ubt0 -s PANU -i tap0 -a bt_name_of_server`, but dumps a core. Then I tried with GN instead of the NAP/PANU service. It seems to work for a few short packets (DHCP, ping, ftp ftp.freebsd.org up to anonymous login) but hangs soon after a few longer packets. Since the server was not even responding to l2ping, the only way to restart everything was to unplug the USB dongle from it.

Any ideas to fix this?


----------

